# Gehalt bei Praktikum



## Meccan (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo ich hab ne allgemeine Frage

Ich werde im September ein 6 montaiges Praltikum antreten in einer Werbeagentur
so bis dahin alles klar ABER

DIe Firma will mir kein festes Gehalt geben sondern wollen mich für jede geleistet stunde
die ich an einen Projekt mitarbeite an Entgeld von 10€ pro stunde geben

Nun wollte ich Fragen ob sowas okay und ob man sowas eingehen kann

Danke im voraus für eure Antworten!!

MFG Carl


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Juni 2005)

Da ein Praktikum normalerweise garnicht bezahlt wird, ist das ein gutes Angebot finde ich.
10€ die Stunde ist nicht gerade wenig, da hab ich früher weniger verdient und das festangestellt.
Am Ende wurde ich sogar in Naturalien ( PS und 3Ds Lizenz ) bezahlt 

In meinen Augen ist das völlig ok, aber das ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## Meccan (28. Juni 2005)

also viele sagen mir das sie mit ca 600€ entlohnt wurden am ende des Monats!

Ich muss bei meine 6 monatigen Praktikum 6 STD am Tag abenden wobei die 1std pause schon in der Zeit drin ist und ich habe 14 Urlaubs Tage!!


IST DAS ALLES OKAY SO


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. Juni 2005)

Willst du Geld verdienen, oder ein Praktikum machen 
5h*5Tage=250€ pro Woche.... ob das für dich OK ist, musst du wissen.

Wie DJ Teac schon erwähnte, ist es nicht unbedingt normal, dass Praktikanten überhaupt entlohnt werden.


----------



## Meccan (28. Juni 2005)

also ich verdien ja nicht 5*10*5 sonder ich verdiene nur GELD wenn ich an einen
 Projekt mitarbeite nur dann

 UND Das mit den Geld usw war alles die Idee von der Firma!!


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. Juni 2005)

dann freu dich, dass du überhaupt etwas bekommst.

Es soll Branchen geben, in denen man selbst eine erquickliche Summe zahlt, um einen Praktikumsplatz zu bekommen


----------



## Meccan (28. Juni 2005)

dann bin ich ja zufrieden und gut gerüstet

 DANKEEEE


----------



## da_ruler00 (29. Juni 2005)

und Urlaubstage sind alsPraktikant auch nciht pblich.

Bei uns arbeiten sie genau wie wir 35 Stunden in der Woche, haben keinen Urlaub und bekommen trotzdem bisschen Geld... genaue summe ist mir unbekannt


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Wie meine Vorredner schon gesagt haben, ein Praktikum muss nicht bezahlt werden und auch Urlaub ist eher ungewöhnlich.

Aber Du solltest dir vor Augen halten dass Du nicht 5h/Tag an einem Projekt arbeiten wirst.
Zum Praktikum gehören halt noch mehr Sachen.
Wie z.b. Papierkorb leeren, sich um die Einsatzfähigkeit des Druckers/Plotters kümmern, die kleine Inventur (z.b. Bleistifte zählen  ) usw., halt die üblichen Arbeiten für die kein extra Personal eingestellt wird.
Schliesslich sollst Du ja einen Einblick darüber bekommen, was in dem Beruf so auf dich zukommt, da gehören solche Sachen halt dazu.

Daraus ergibt sich, dass Du die von Sven genannten 250€/Woche mit sicherheit nicht erreichen wirst.

Selbst wenn Du nur die Hälfte bekommst, ist es noch immer ein gutes Angebot.
Manch einer bekommt soviel nichtmal im erstem Ausbildungsjahr (hängt natürlich auch vom Beruf ab).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## SpAder (11. Oktober 2005)

das hört sich doch mal top an, ich sitz hier mach auch meine 6 Monate lang 8h am Tag mein Praktikum und das für knapp 1€ pro Stunde


----------



## zioProduct (11. Oktober 2005)

Was labert Ihr denn da Praktikant != Ferienjob...
Praktikant gleich voller Mitarbeiter für eine bestimme Zeitdauer, der die vollen Urlaubstage eines Arbeiters zur verfügung hat, jedoch weniger Lohn hat, da er tiefer als ein Arbeiter, aber höher als ein Lerhling ist...

Ich mach auch gerade mein Praktikum und verdiene 1400 euro im monat, sollten ca die 2000 Schweizerfranken sein, die ich bekomme...

Aber da du nur 6Stunden am Tag Arbeitest, sind die 600 schonmal nicht schlecht und da du nur ein halbes Jahr arbeitest sind 2 14Arbeitstage mehr als Geil, bei uns sind Std 20Ferientage, als Voller Arbeiter, auser man ist noch unter 20, dan sind 25!

Also nimm deine Stelle ruig an, aber wiso hier alle so reden als ob Praktikant nen Kindergärnter sei, der was ausprobieren darf, begreiff ich irgend wie nicht, und ich nehme nicht an,das es in Deutschland so einen Unterschied macht zur Schweiz, weil ich in einer Detuschen Firma arbeite -.-*

mfg 
ziop


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Oktober 2005)

Ein Praktikum kann, muss aber nicht, entlohnt werden..... zumindest nicht hier in Deutschland.
Zu meiner Zeit war es auch eher ungewöhnlich dass ein Praktikum entlohnt wurde..... und wenn man sich den heutigen Arbeitsmarkt ansieht, sollten solche Angebote wie vom Threadersteller mit Kusshand angenommen werden.
Wenn ich als möglicher Arbeitgeber sagen würde "gibt nix" und der Praktikant damit nicht einverstanden ist, würde ich jedenfalls zu ihm sagen "auf der Strasse warten genug Leute auf ihre Chance".


----------



## Rena Hermann (12. Oktober 2005)

*Nicht unbedingt zur Ausgangsfrage, aber ...*



			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich als möglicher Arbeitgeber sagen würde "gibt nix" und der Praktikant damit nicht einverstanden ist, würde ich jedenfalls zu ihm sagen "auf der Strasse warten genug Leute auf ihre Chance".


Wobei man da natürlich differenzieren muss:

Ein Praktikum, ggf. auch unbezahlt, in dem ich vor allem was über den Job lerne, mir jemand Zeit widmet, auch als _zusätzliche_ Kraft (lernende) Mitarbeit an Projekten oder auch mal Kaffeekochen/Geschirrspüler ausräumen/etc. - gehört dazu, wie für jeden im Arbeitsalltag. Jedenfalls eines, in dem das Lernen im Vordergrund steht.

Oder ein "Praktikum" in dem ich als billige/kostenlose/gut ausgebildete Arbeitskraft eine reguläre Stelle ausfülle (die auf dem Arbeitsmarkt dann fehlt) und nach meiner Praktikumszeit kommt der nächste Praktikant, den ich dann ggf. noch einarbeiten darf.

Meistens überschneiden sich beide Extreme aber letzteres (Jobkiller!) nimmt leider mehr und mehr zu.

Anlaufstelle für die, die es betrifft:
http://www.fairwork-verein.de/news.php

Hier die Augen drauf zu haben und ggf. auch mal konsequent zu sein ist wichtig - auch für die Praktikanten, die danach ja einen Job suchen, den es ggf. nicht gibt weil er von einem Praktikanten besetzt ist. 

Gruß
Rena


----------



## FipsTheThief (25. Oktober 2005)

Hehe ein Job der von einen Praktikanten besetzt ist , das ist nicht mal so ungewöhnlich sage ich mal , oder glaube ich zumindest.

Ich selber habe nun ein Praktikum angefangen , in der Hoffnung auf PHP und MySQL. Naja nun mach ich momentan Photoshop und hoffe dann später doch noch das Gewünschte zu machen. 

So ich sags mal so , es sind ca 10 Leute dort , eventuell 1 - 2 mehr. 8 sind Praktikanten , keiner bekommt nur einen Pfennig , und die basteln die Webseiten zusammen für die Leute. Sei es Layout oder Coding , Datenbanken alles drinne was man will sogar nen Einkaufswagen , ein komplettes CMS wurde bereits erstellt etc. 

Ich mein dumm sind die dort nicht , Student sucht Praktikum okay kommst zu uns , die binden einen voll ein also 8 Stunden täglich , Urlaub ? Neeeeee! Geld ? Neeeeee aber man macht das gleiche wie ein voller Mitarbeiter. Eventuell nicht so gut wie ein professioneller Designer oder Programmierer , aber verkaufen tun die es dennoch. Ich finde das so gesehen schon etwas herb wenn man sich das mal durch den Kopf gehen lässt. Die leben praktisch von den Praktikanten.

Ich mein ich machs freiwillig , Photoshop ist auch nicht verkehrt so kann ich mir später dann meine eigenen Layouts zusammen schrauben hat auch was. Mir wäre halt lieber gewesen etwas im Bereich Programmierung  zu machen aber mal abwarten was sich da noch so ergibt. Ansonsten halt wie immer selber machen und lernen.

Ich denke man sollte das Praktikum so angehen um alles mitzunehmen was nur geht.
Wobei wenn die mich dann an den HTML Code setzen dann werd ich wohl auch zickig 

Und Geld , 10 Euro die Stunde das ist ne ganze Menge , dabei lernt man noch etwas dazu mit Kusshand würde ich sowas nehmen.
Ich kenne Informatik Studenten seit 10 Jahren C++/C/ Java die machen dort Aufgaben da legst dich nieder. Deine programmiert nun einen intelligenten Filter für VW , also das nenn ich dann schon richtig heftig (Diplomarbeit) , ich mein er kanns und bekommt 270 Euro dafür im Monat , da kann ich es nicht verstehen wenn einige sich beschweren.


----------

